
Using Machine Learning to Predict Bus Ticket Sales - stevemutuvi
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/predicting-bus-ticket-sales-using-machine-learning-dd2fcfe15392
======
jacques_chester
I hate to be That Guy, but would this meaningfully outperform a boring, cheap
forecasting method like a moving average?

